# Virtual Trading Rooms



## investorpaul (13 February 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any Australian based Virtual Trading Rooms.

I only heard about them the other day, but basically instead of being in a trading room in the city home based traders connect via Skype and other means while they trade for the day.

Obviously you would only want a core group of people doing it regularly and to get to know them over time.

The benefits it provides would be just like a real trading room, Ie if someone sees important news just announced they can let everyone know, it provides some form of communication with others and at a faster pace than message boards, etc.

Does anyone know if any exist in Aust? or of ones that operate for the Uk market.


Mods: I searched but couldn't see a thread on this, please feel free to merge, modify or delete if required.


----------

